#ubuntu-news 2009-07-31
<ubuntumania> whats the news?
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-01
<tyche> popey: ping
<popey> tyche: hi
<tyche> I just got a seriously confused post to the mailing list, but I think I've figured out what the problem is.  The location for events has changed, in the Fridge.  The new location (well, as of about 6 months ago or so) is:  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<tyche> HOWEVER:  I see a major discrepancy and I don't know how to cure it.  When I go into the events calendar to pull information for the Upcoming Meetings in the UWN, I actually use the Google calendar that the Fridge Events calendar copies. (it's a two way street, supposedly)
<tyche> Doc team meeting shows up on the google calendar, but NOT on the Fridge calendar.
<tyche> Secondly, someone set up the "Guest" block, but didn't set "Guest can edit", so I can't make changes to the entry.  It lacks location and time (in UTC)
<tyche> Also, the page that references the Fridge calendar is on wikis.  I can change it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/BookingUbuntuMeetingChannel, but not on the other two.
<tyche> Confused yet?  LOL
<popey> :)
<popey> i thought those were all one wiki
<popey> just different css
<tyche> That may be.  I don't know.  I know I've had occasion to think so.
<tyche> If that's the case, then editing the Ubuntu page should change the other two
<tyche> That still doesn't solve my problem of changing the location and time, or of the fact that it doesn't show up in the Fridge calendar,  but IS in the Google calendar
<tyche> I know I blogged about the change on January 17 (I know, a long time ago) and that it was picked up on the Planet (see http://tycheent.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/upcoming-events-calendar-has-moved/ )
<tyche> But people still don't put all the information in, nor do they put it in early enough to be caught up in the UWN, when it comes to a Sunday.
<tyche> Link to the Fridge calendar has now replaced the old location in all three, so you were right about that.
<popey> thanks tyche !
<tyche> Would I be out of line to post to the Fridge the directions for filling out an event, and stress that information not listed (such as location and time) would be referenced in the UWN as: "Not listed as of publication"
<tyche> ??
<popey> not really
<tyche> Then I'll see what I can work up, today.
<tyche> popey: Posted.  See http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1888 or http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<nhandler> tyche: The Google Calendar takes care of time zone conversions. For instance, when I add an event, I have to use my local time. It then gets converted to UTC automatically for the Fridge calendar.
<tyche> Well, I would hope that.  All I know is that my connection to it is set up for UTC (No Daylight Savings)
<tyche> Also, the link listed on the Fridge post (and at the top of the Fridge Calender page) specifies that the Google calendar accepts local and converts it.  The thing that disturbs me is that it specifies that it converts to GMT, and GMT DOES have Daylight Savings time
<nhandler> tyche: Isn't there an option to not have it adjust for DST automatically?
<tyche> Yes, but you have to CHOOSE it.
<tyche> That's why my version of the calendar is set up for GMT (No Daylight)
<nhandler> Your local calendar shouldn't matter. When you add a meeting, just add it for whatever time the meeting will take place in your time zone. If the FRIDGE calendar is setup for GMT without automatic DST, it should get the correct time
<tyche> Except I set up for several time zones, therefore it is important that I have it set for UTC rather than local
<tyche> It saves having to double convert.
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-02
<johnc4510> nhandler: hey bud :)
<nhandler> Hey johnc4510
<johnc4510> i see you are adding the meeting summaries
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> Yep. I just finished fixing up the links so that they will be fine in the email version
<johnc4510> hey great thx
<johnc4510> much appreciated
<johnc4510> there are always a bunch of fixes for that report hee hee
<nhandler> I'm still working on a script to automate the process. Right now, I mainly use the script to combine all of the reports into one document (since the actual report just has a bunch of Include tags which would probably mess up the UWN)
<johnc4510> nods
<tyche> ITB is in.  Where to next?
<johnc4510> hold on
<johnc4510> sorry had a phone call
<tyche> (Oh, oh.  He's looking to find more work for me.)  Hee hee
<johnc4510> i'm not finding a lot of GCN items right now....you can work on your glossary for now a hit me up again in a few
<tyche> OK
<tyche> Glossary and proofing in progress.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> nhandler: btw, nice job on the free ubuntu books for loco's :)
<nhandler> johnc4510: Thanks. I had some help with boredandblogging on that post since for some reason, I am not able to add images
<johnc4510> ah, i've always had trouble adding images to the fridge for some reason
<johnc4510> shrug
<tyche> Maybe all three of us should take a course from Nick.
<johnc4510> lol
<nhandler> johnc4510: Riddel also had an issue doing it before. Nick was describing some option/button that he has which allows full html, but I was unable to see it
<tyche> Ah!  That's further down, under the text editing box
<nhandler> tyche: Where? I still don't see it
<tyche> Hold on
<johnc4510> i think i might have seen that...it's not a button, but a check box/circle to choose
<tyche> Starting from the menu on the left, Contribute -> Page, then under the text box are three lines.  The first is "Allow HTML tags . . ." with a button box in front of it.
<tyche> Click the button and it allow full HTML
<tyche> I've never tried it, so I don't know how it works.
<johnc4510> k
<nhandler> Under my text box, the first thing I have is: "Allowed HTML tags: <a> <em> <strong> <cite> <code> <ul> <ol> <li> <dl> <dt> <dd> <blockquote>"
<tyche> Yep.  That's the one
<tyche> If there's something more, then we need to brow-beat Nick to find out where.
<nhandler> But I don't have any check box/button next to it
<tyche> It's a circle.  Click on that.
<nhandler> I have a circle bullet, but I can't click it
<johnc4510> hmm
<nhandler> Are there different levels of editors?
<johnc4510> not sure about that
<johnc4510> the first thing under the text box for me is "imput format"
<tyche> I just checked on mine, Same thing as Nathan
<johnc4510> i can choose filter, php or full html
<johnc4510> we need to ask nick about editor levels
<tyche> Yea, we do.
<johnc4510> The newest issue of the UWN #153 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue153
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-02
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, ping - the articles you pulled this week are great! - Thanks and the you listed them are so easy to tweak!  THANKS!!!!
<zkriesse> hey akgraner
<akgraner> zkriesse, hey!
<zkriesse> akgraner: how's the household
<zkriesse> last i knew you guys weren't doing so good
<akgraner> oh we're doing well now :-)
<zkriesse> Good to hear Ma'am
<akgraner> everyone is home and doing well - I have a friend whom I haven't seen since '89 when we were stationed together at Ft. Huachuca AZ visiting this week
<akgraner> He's helping me write some summaries :-)  it's a fun time :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: Stationed?
<akgraner> we were in the Army together
<zkriesse> You a military woman?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> Army
<zkriesse> AWESOME!
 * zkriesse is working toward joining
<zkriesse> Actually I was gonna take the oath last year and then they denied me
<akgraner> I loved it - I was only in for 4 years Pete was in for 17
<zkriesse> Pete is who?
<nhandler> zkriesse: Pete Graner (her husband)
<zkriesse> Ah
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: See my question about the Upcoming Meetings Section from earlier (and my PMs) ?
<akgraner> I did thank you!
<akgraner> and it's "Nothing listed as of publication"
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright. I thought that was just for no agenda items.
<akgraner> either works as long as we are consistent on all days
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> I'll look the info in the PM once I get this published:-)  won't be that much longer just getting all the info in one place
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright. No rush on that stuff. It was more FYI than needing any action
<akgraner> Thanks!  :-)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: oh, i'm glad that worked better. :)  I've been dealing w/ hardware problems and feel very depleted right now.
<akgraner> I'm sorry  - That's how I felt earlier this week
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: yes i know you can relate.
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: q: how are we dealing with the whole blowup about concerns whether canonical contributes enough to Gnome story?
<akgraner> It will be included in General Community News
<akgraner> I contacted Jono earlier to run through how I was going to post it
<nUboon2Age> i saw a twitter item from matt assay where he pointed out the survey covered all history, not just say past year, so that Canonical could never catch up, and therefore the stat was not useful.  salient point imo.
<nUboon2Age> http://twitter.com/mjasay/status/19827108806
<akgraner> there are a ton of myths that got stirred up there
<akgraner> not with Matt Asay's article as I haven't read it yet
<akgraner> just the whole discussion all the way around
<akgraner> :-/
<nUboon2Age> Matt's thing (above) is just a quick twitter post.  this kind of thing seems to fit into preconceived notions re: Canonical and then people jump into their preconstructed foxholes.  But the really unfortunate thing is that the preconceived notions have grown as pervasive as they seem to have.  There are probably at least some reasons for them which it would be good for Canonical and Ubuntu to really make a large effort to
<nUboon2Age> try to extract itself from as well as mythbust in order to regain goodwill.
<nUboon2Age> otherwise its just seen as another arrogant corporate power, whether deservedly or not.
<nUboon2Age> are we going to cover Mark Shuttleworth's (belated) apology for unfortunate comments last fall which came out (i think) today? or will that be held for next week?
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: ^^^^
<akgraner> what comments? - I haven't looked at anything from today
<akgraner> got a link
<nUboon2Age> i'll find one...
<akgraner> is it on his blog
<akgraner> 1st what comments last fall - and which apology?
<nUboon2Age> while i'm looking here's the link that i forgot before re: System76: http://netbook-expert.com/2010/07/system76-continues-linnux-netbook-line-with-second-gen-starling/
<akgraner> I am going to have to cut something :-)
<akgraner> it's getting way to long :-(
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i understand and expected that. no worries.
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, hmmm the title has Linux spelled Linnux
<nUboon2Age> :P   here's a reasonable coverage article of the apology: http://it.moldova.org/news/mark-shuttleworth-apologises-to-girls-211170-eng.html
<nUboon2Age> this one is more detailed: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/mark-shuttleworth-apologises-for.html
<akgraner> oh THOSE comments
<akgraner> O.o
<nUboon2Age> i read up on the whole thing.  major oops on MS's part.  too bad the apology took 11 months.
<akgraner> Next week  it's dated today
<nUboon2Age> okay, that's good.
<akgraner> sigh
<akgraner> anywho
<nUboon2Age> okay i may be able to gather some energy and pitch in.  is there something i could help with right now?
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, I wish  - just organize it right now but if you are around in like an hour could you proof
<nUboon2Age> sure, i'll try to check in now and again and see if you've pinged me akgraner.
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, thanks!!!
<zkriesse> who needs proofing?
<zkriesse> and of what?
<akgraner> zkriesse, not yet but soon :-)
<akgraner> ISsue 204
<zkriesse> Awwww
<akgraner> ugh the wiki is so S-L-O-W tonight
<zkriesse> it's not for me
<zkriesse> The wiki loves all the attention i give it though
<akgraner> crap brb - grrrrr.......gotta luv technology
<akgraner> hey all  in case you haven't read this - http://gregdekspeaks.wordpress.com/2010/08/01/old-wounds/
<akgraner> I just tweeted and dented and FB'd it
<nUboon2Age> (not thinking of this for newsletter, but just interest)  Microsoft Windows BSOD Caused Deepwater Horizon Disaster(?) http://techrights.org/2010/07/23/blue-screen-of-death-and-bp/
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, I would not include it - while it may be a valid point  - I am not inclined to include stuff like that
<nUboon2Age> no i was just passing it along to y'all for interest not for newsletter (as i said above) :)
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> sorry - let me go back to one thing at a time
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, I'm writing my the GCN stuff now - if you want to review what is there already on the wiki
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: okay i'll start looking at it.  :)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: one question that i wasn't sure about when i was putting the articles in an am still wondering about is whether we have (or want) to have a way to indicate where quotes begin and end?
<akgraner> nah - all content in the newsletter is posted other places
<akgraner> we just need to make sure when possible we point out who wrote it and make sure we link back to it
<akgraner> it make is way to hard when I am reformatting for other areas
<akgraner> I tried using italics but then I have to remove them all
<akgraner> I tried quotes - but you might as well put everything in quotes
<akgraner> and sometimes we quote people quoting other people which looks really funny  - like ""this""
<akgraner> all over the place
<akgraner> so people who read the newletter know we are only consolidating what is out there
<nUboon2Age> okay, good enough
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: here's a point that's a bit awkward where we might want some editing:   (under Ubuntu Server makes gains at SUSE Linux' expense )    That said, Canonical Ltd.’...
<nUboon2Age> but i didn't put in the preceding part
<nUboon2Age> well i suppose when i read the sentence you put before that its not too awkward after all...
<akgraner> I was going to fix that just haven't gotten there yet
<nUboon2Age> i guess its just the transition from our summary sentence to the quote that feels a little odd...
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, just drop those 1st 2 paragraph's in
<nUboon2Age> spelling: Loco Council:  .... inforaml
<akgraner> where are you looking
<akgraner> Team Reports
<akgraner> we refer to the LoCo Council as just that
<akgraner> the "LoCo Council"
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i think they meant 'informal' not 'inforaml', yes?
<akgraner> oh I wasn't looking at that sorry
<nUboon2Age> that's what i was pointing out, not Loco/LoCO (my misspelling. :) )
<akgraner> I though you were saying LoCo Council was informal for Local Community Council
<akgraner> DOH!
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, typically we don't fix posts that are a direct quote but spelling errors I usually try to - btw it's fixed now
<nUboon2Age> i dropped a paragraph into ietherpad...ideas to patch up that article (don't know if that's what you meant by drop, but the main wiki page isn't editable by me so ...
<akgraner> b/c if we don't then - people think the news team misspelled it and not the original writer but I don't feel like adding [sip] in front of all spelling errors
<nUboon2Age> other than that i didn't notice anything else akgraner.
<akgraner> that's fine
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> I'll add that to the wiki
<akgraner> since I am in and out of it right now
<nUboon2Age> looks good.  Very informative.  i enjoyed reading about Xubuntu and Kubuntu in particular, having used both.
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, just an FYI for ya - you'll see in the wiki marks that look like ``
<akgraner> this to break the camelcase or Hotlinks were the works are in wiki format
<akgraner> also b/c we are in and out of the document saving it a million times over we always use trivial change and remove trailing white space box as well
<akgraner> other wise people like dholbach will get a million emails in his inbox every sunday
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: where do i look to see those marks?
<akgraner> clook at the drop down menu
<akgraner> and click on raw data
<akgraner> and you'll see them on the various words
<akgraner> don't click edit right now as I am in the wiki
<nUboon2Age> oh, okay i see them.  now it makes sense.
<nUboon2Age> will Lubuntu start being covered when after they become official (10.10 i guess)?  i've been hearing them interviewed a lot on various podcasts.
<akgraner> Let's talk about all that tomorrow or the next got a few more things to add - and I've forgotten about my swamp at the moment :-)
<nUboon2Age> there was an article that brought out that point about Matt Asay's tweet which seems important to me... let me see if i can find it.  it was fairly balanced i thought...
<nUboon2Age> Canonical's Disconnect with Linux Developer Community, http://www.itworld.com/open-source/115819/canonicals-disconnect-linux-developer-community
<nUboon2Age> i think that would be good to add to the list of articles.
<nUboon2Age> it actually comes down pretty much positive towards Canonical by the end (not that i think only positive things should be reported -- i don't) but i thought that one covered the whole debate pretty well and brought out some important points the other articles on the list missed.
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: ^^^
<akgraner> I don't want to add more to that - as Greg ended up apologizing  - but I'll look at it
<akgraner> :-)
<nUboon2Age> yeah, i'd put it before Greg's apology note.
<akgraner> Normally it wouldn't matter b/c UWN would have been published hours ago - but I'm not back on my schedule yet
<nUboon2Age> yup, and then this kurfuffle comes up to complicate things.  :/
<akgraner> just one of those things  - :-)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204#Ubuntu North Carolina LoCo Team << this title don't have the right level i think
<akgraner> YoBoY, thanks it's fixed now :-)
<akgraner> Thanks for another awesome week you all! Everything thing has been posted and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> etherpad for adding summaries -  http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue205
<YoBoY> stupid question, why the Translation Stats Lucid always show the same langages ?
<akgraner> YoBoY, it the languages with the most activity
<akgraner> we can't include them all - I wish we could
<akgraner> Grr - I have to leave my house in 1.5 hours to take my daughter to band camp  - and so ends my summer :-)
<YoBoY> i'm asking that because 2 things bother me on this "Translation Stats", first one is seeing the english in the first place, we are translating from english strings, not the opposite, second one is this freezed list who never change, not really usefull to see every week the same list.
<akgraner> sorry about that - :-/ my computer just shut down for no reason - hmmmm
<akgraner> YoBoY, I am open to suggestions :-)
<YoBoY> well... i don't know how do you have this list ^^"
<YoBoY> but my first suggestion is to delete the english entry :p
<akgraner> YoBoY, take a look where we pull the information from -https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/ - I have to take my daughter to band camp soon - but I will be back later today - but feel free to email suggestions - I'll also talk to dpm about it and see what suggestions he has
<YoBoY> yes i have seen this page, but this don't help me understand how the stats work ^^ i'll try to write a mail about it
<akgraner> YoBoY, I'm sorry I don't have time to get explain it right this second :-(  when I get back home  - I'll see if you are around ok?
<YoBoY> no problem :) we have time to talk about this
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-03
<zkriesse> hey scott_ev
<zkriesse> scott_ev: How's it going my friend
<zkriesse> wb scott_ev
<zkriesse> hello strangeriam
<strangeriam> oh, hello :-)
<strangeriam> I think that's the /away
<strangeriam> oops
<zkriesse>  /away is the away command
<strangeriam> I think that's the first time in years that I was greeted the second I got into the channel :-)
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> I tend to do that
<strangeriam> zkriesse: yea, two parallel thoughts at the same time
<zkriesse> Lol
<strangeriam> I was wondering about the akgraner offer to contribute to the UWN
<strangeriam> how's that should work?
<strangeriam> and maybe I should do this:
<alourie> ok
<alourie> now better
<zkriesse> Well I'm not sure..
<zkriesse> What did she tell you?
<alourie> zkriesse: oh, nothing yet, I'm just following the blog post
<zkriesse> Ah
<akgraner> Hey all!
<akgraner> How goes the day so far?
<zkriesse> hey akgraner
<akgraner> Has any one here ever used mail chimp?
<zkriesse> Nada
<zkriesse> What is it?
<akgraner> hey all remember we have a News Team Meeting on Thursday at 2300UTC - I'll send to mailing list as well as the LP teams
<zkriesse> halloo akgraner ma'am
<akgraner> hey!
<zkriesse> Hows your day
<akgraner> what's up?  How are ya?  ps ma'am makes me feel old :-P
<zkriesse> ok sorry
<akgraner> no worries - I am teasing you a bit...
<zkriesse> Eh I stayed up till 8 am and woke up at 1:30 so i'm doing ok
<akgraner> I wish there was a way to express the light hearted conversation better
<zkriesse> True
<akgraner> woo hoo - just got the email that one of the talks I submitted to OLF was accepted  - happy dance \o/
<zkriesse> nice
<akgraner> I think so  - it's titled "Volunteer Vertigo and High Tech Hangovers" presented in a 12 step format
<akgraner> I am excited
<zkriesse> nice
<akgraner> thanks!
<zkriesse> :)
<zkriesse> I'm stoked
<zkriesse> in a few days i'm gonna be dog sitting my grandparents dog at their house while they go on a short trip
<akgraner> oh that sounds fun!
<zkriesse> it will be
<akgraner> what kind of dog?
<zkriesse> He's a German Shepard/rottweiler mix
<zkriesse> The NICEST dog you'll ever meet
<akgraner> awww
<akgraner> also I have been contacted by a few more people about helping out with various sections
<akgraner> so on Thursday for our meeting I would like to (as much as possible) confirm who will working on which sections and what that means
<akgraner> we'll write all of it up during the meeting so that it can be sent out ASAP after the meeting ends
<akgraner> I emailed - -news-team mailing list, Fridge Editors Team in LP, Ubuntu News Team in LP and UWN Team in LP - with the details - sorry if you are like me listed on all 4 lists as you got the same email 4 times - but I wanted to make sure we get maximum participation
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> Well i'm not a fridge editor (yet) so...
<akgraner> zkriesse, patience grasshopper :-P
<zkriesse> I'm just sayin
<zkriesse> lol
<akgraner> lol
<highvoltage> akgraner: whoohoo @ talk acceptance!
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!
<akgraner> I am excited  - I have to update the slides and work in some more interactive discussion  - but I think it will be a cool talk
<Pendulum> hmm... I'm not sure if I'm in any of those teams
<Pendulum> I probably should be
<scott_ev> akgraner: sorry about Sunday
<scott_ev> was sick again
<scott_ev> I'll try to get it done during the week this week
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries - life happens  - I hope you are doing better
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-05
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<akgraner> nhandler, FYI - Alpha 3 release Announcement is up on the Fridge is up on the Fridge
<akgraner> As soon as it hits the Forums I'll add the blurb and get it to the Planet as well  - I wanted to let you know so you didn't spend unnecessary time - duplicating effort on formating etc only to find out it was already being added
<zkriesse> Hello newsies
<akgraner> hey all - we are supposed to have a meeting in about an hour
<pleia2> still planning on having it?
<akgraner> yep - but we have a huge thunder and lighting storm going on right now
<akgraner> no one responded to any of the emails so...
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner for posting that article
<nhandler> Oh crap, we do have a meeting. I better take a shower now ;)
<zkriesse> lol
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-06
<nhandler> Meeting time?
<zkriesse> WOO!
<zkriesse> sup nhandler
 * pleia2 waves
 * zkriesse gives pleia2  a hug
<nhandler> akgraner: You around?
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> one sec
<zkriesse> Last I knew she was working on the agenda
<akgraner> hey all meeting time :-)
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:01. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> Welcome to the News Team Meeting
<akgraner> The agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100805/Agenda
<akgraner> [Link] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100805/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100805/Agenda
<akgraner> ok who is here for the meeting?
<nhandler> o/
 * pleia2 is
 * zkriesse waves hand
<akgraner> Thanks ya'll hopefully a few more people will join
<akgraner> ok just tweeted/dented/FB'd it
<akgraner> [Topic] - Fridge
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Fridge
<akgraner> The template should be ready I just need to talk to stas and find out where it's at and see about getting it loaded on the development site so we can modify it.
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> pleia2, once I get the details on where it's at would you be able to add it to then test site?
<nhandler> I could help with that
<pleia2> akgraner: yep, just let me know :)
<akgraner> nhandler awesome!  thanks
<akgraner> so I'll email pleia2, nhandler and Nick with all the details  and you all can just decide who will take care of getting it added based on your schedules.  Is that ok
<nhandler> Sounds good
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> also I forgot to put this on th agenda re the Fridge  - what do you all think about polling the fridge editors to see who can watch certain areas of the Ubuntu
<zkriesse> akgraner: idea it
<akgraner> right now I think it's just whomever sees what 1st and little to no communication between editors
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not sure how well that will work. For example, I think most of us watch the -announce lists. But our schedules/time zones dictate who is around to actually post them
<akgraner> even if an editor can't add it - at least they can send it to the list and someone can grab it
<pleia2> I sorta do interviews these days
<pleia2> (that's why I originally got access)
<nhandler> What would be better is if we all got in the habit of saying in the IRC channel when we start working on something
<pleia2> nhandler: +1
<zkriesse> +1 nhandler
<akgraner> nhandler, I get that - but there is more news happening that what gets posted on -announce
<akgraner> nhandler, +1 on posting in IRC channel
<nhandler> akgraner: Agreed, but I don't think the issue is the editors not seeing it/choosing to post it. I think it has more to do with their schedules. I also think the new fridge (which will make it easier for non-editors to contribute) will help us get more stories published
<akgraner> agreed
<nhandler> For instance, a random Joe could see a cool story, write it up and submit it (as a Contributor). An editor would simply need to hit publish
<zkriesse> Cool
<akgraner> so for now  - just post hey "I'm posting this story" or something
<nhandler> That will solve the duplication of efforts problem. The other problem will hopefully get fixed with the new fridge
<akgraner> or hey I saw this can an editor post it if you have time etc
<akgraner> nhandler, yep that is the goal
<akgraner> anyone have anything else about the Fridge?
<akgraner> ok if not moving on
<akgraner> [Topic] - UWN
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - UWN
<akgraner> so I sent an email to the -news-team mailing list , the Fridge Editors list, the UWN List and News Team list
<akgraner> [Link] - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-August/001143.html
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-August/001143.html
<akgraner> I am sure that some people got all for copies  - and I am sorry about that  - but for the LP Teams I can
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
 * nhandler is glad gmail is smart enough to detect those duplicate messages
<akgraner> I can only send to the whole team or only 3 members in 24 hours and I get locked out
 * akgraner noted LP is not the best tool for team management 
<akgraner> anywho  - so over the last few weeks I have gotten several comments about UWN
<akgraner> people have asked for the following
<akgraner> pdf version
<akgraner> html version
<akgraner> and we will have the plain text version and wiki page as well
 * pleia2 retreats to cranky old linux user cave and cheers for text
<pleia2> :)
<nhandler> I haven't had a chance to look at the tool you mentioned in the email, but we should be careful about trying to please too many people
<akgraner> however people have complained that they *hate* scrolling through it
<pleia2> pdf feels so unwieldy, I don't enjoy reading FCM because it is such a pain to render, but I am open to the idea of HTML emails, pictures are nice
<akgraner> nhandler, I know but if we want to gain more readers we need to meet them where they are
<pleia2> (and option of text or html upon signing up)
 * zkriesse is going to go eat
<akgraner> mail chimp let's you choose between HTML, Plain text and moble
<akgraner> mobile even
<nhandler> akgraner: Yes, but we also don't want to increase the workload of the few staff we have
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> which is also why I want to move publishing to Monday afternoons
<nhandler> akgraner: What was the time you proposed again?
<akgraner> who can I send and invitation for the mail chimp newsletter so you can help decide on look and function and ease of use of it
<akgraner> 1500 EDT (my time)
<akgraner> I also think by moving it  - we can get more people whose schedules would allow for them to help publish it
<pleia2> I don't actually work on UWN much, but presumably summaries and things can be written all weekend by those of us have to work Monday, so it's "just" (I know it's a lot, don't mean to belittle it) the stitching together and formalizing that needs to be done on Monday
<nhandler> Well, I'm not sure about that (it would be during work hours for most of the world). But it would probably help cause people to get their stuff in before publishing time (they would do it on the weekend)
<Pendulum> yeah, I was kinda thinking that what it really allows for is people to have more time to do summaries, not that they're less likely to do it on the weekend
<akgraner> right now I am giving up almost 15 hours every Sunday  - so I was thinking I would add the links to the sites I watch to a wiki page and as others find other sites for various sections they can add them in
<Pendulum> akgraner: I really liked your idea of making links due by friday evening
<akgraner> and then people who are working on say LoCo stuff can see if they missed anything
<akgraner> I can added the Press links etc..
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks
<akgraner> I know there are some people who don't mind summarizing but don't want to find the links
<akgraner> which is cool
<akgraner> and I know if I just actively set aside say 2 hours each day I think I can get a lot of the links posted
<akgraner> and those who want to just do the summaries can
<Pendulum> that may also be something to look for in volunteers. People who are also just interested in finding links (not doing summaries)
<akgraner> and by giving myself til 1500 EDT on Monday - I will have time add stuff incase someone forgets or something
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep we have a couple people finding links
<akgraner> and some people want to add everything  - and I spent many hours justifying why I am not including something
<nhandler> :)
 * nhandler has noticed a significant increase in size of the newsletter
<akgraner> nhandler, and I on average reject about 50 articles
<akgraner> it will work its self out I am sure but wanted to mention what happens behind the scenes
<akgraner> if you all know people who would like to stick to 1 section and find links for that section
<akgraner> that would be great!!!
<akgraner> Pendulum, I do think it would be easier to get people to find links than write summaries
<akgraner> I'll blog about the change in publishing on Mondays
<akgraner> and then we'll see how it goes - I also want to avoid the same people giving up their whole weekend
<nhandler> Well, I know for when I do the team reports, I'll still be doing them the first Sunday of each month, but now, I will have the whole day to hunt down teams to finish their reports up
<akgraner> nhandler, the only new things that get added on Saturday or Sunday would be
<akgraner> 1) Team Reports on the Sunday when they are due
<akgraner> 2) Ubuntu Stats
<akgraner> 3) updates and security
<akgraner> but other than that all links should be in by Friday
<akgraner> if there is late breaking stories on Saturday I'll add in on Monday before we publish
<akgraner> does all that make sense to everyone?
<akgraner> and are there any questions? comments? thoughts?
<nhandler> akgraner: What is the reason for still wanting the stuff in on Friday if publishing is moving to Monday?
<akgraner> Because I am giving up my entire weekend
<akgraner> and I haven't had a free weekend since October
<akgraner> and if we can do more stuff during the week  then more people will join in
<nhandler> So you are going to be spreading the reviewing out among Saturday, Sunday, and Monday now instead of just cramming it all into Sunday?
<akgraner> I get "sorry I would help, but I can't give up my weekends"
<akgraner> reviewing isn't what takes so long
<akgraner> the posting and summarizing on all on Sunday's is what takes forever
<akgraner> so if the links are posted prior to Saturday
<akgraner> then people who are waiting to summarize can do it anytime during the weekend
<nhandler> Ah, that is the part I wasn't understanding. I thought you wanted the links AND summaries done by Friday
<nhandler> That makes much more sense now
<akgraner> nhandler, ahhh sorry :-(
<akgraner> hope I didn't sound rude or defensive there
<akgraner> ;-)
<nhandler> Nope. I understand where you are coming from :)
<akgraner> so makes more sense now?
<nhandler> Yep, and I agree that it will definitely help
<akgraner> and if I and others can post  a few links through out the week then people wanting to get stuff done on their sections will be able to
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> it also gives people the ability to discuss if something should or shouldn't be included during the week rather than under pressure on Sunday
<zkriesse> Ok back ya'll
<akgraner> trying to make it easy for people so that it won't be so time consuming for any one person
<akgraner> pleia2, and nhandler (for now) I'd like to make sure you all know how to publish it  - as well so if I get hit by a bus - or a flight is delayed etc I know you all know how
<akgraner> and over time add other people to the list of people who can publish it to the world
<nhandler> I have no issue with that, but I'm not sure how available I will be to do that on Mondays (due to school)
<akgraner> nhandler, nods - once it is ready to be published  - it only takes  about 45 minutes
<zkriesse> Anything I can do akgraner concerning this?
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good
<akgraner> zkriesse, maybe... I would need to work on a few things with you
<zkriesse> Ok
<akgraner> let's look at that in a couple weeks  - it takes some time to go through it all and right now that is what I am lacking (but just for a couple weeks)
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler can you look over the howto and let me know what areas don't make sense to you
<zkriesse> Not a problem
<nhandler> akgraner: Sure
<nhandler> akgraner: You mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit ?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> then there is a link on there to howto do each item
<akgraner> nhandler, that is the link from the editing page  - sorry
<akgraner> yep its that one
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> Yeah, I have the other page open as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<akgraner> great!  thanks
<akgraner> you don't have to do it now  just sometime say over the next 10 days???
<nhandler> That sounds fine. Can you give me an ACTION about that ?
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> sure
<akgraner> [ACTION] 0 nhandler and pleia2 to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit and let akgraner know what areas they have questions about
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  0 nhandler and pleia2 to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit and let akgraner know what areas they have questions about
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> ok anyone have anything else re UWN?
<zkriesse> Nada
<nhandler> Anything to discuss about 'add link to wiki page to the top of the plain text version so people don't have to scroll through the whole thing' ?
<nhandler> It looks pretty straight-forward
<akgraner> anyone can review the document - I don't want to sound like I am excluding anyone
<akgraner> not meaning to
<akgraner> nah - just wanted to include it on the agenda for sake of history - it's easy to do that
<akgraner> [Topic]  - other
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:   - other
<akgraner> New Ubuntu Memberships
<zkriesse> Those are always cool
<akgraner> I will be sending out a request to those groups who grant Ubuntu Membership to please send us the information
<zkriesse> +1 akgraner
<nhandler> I know the Americas always make sure to get that task asigned after each meeting, and I believe the others are getting better at it
<akgraner> the regional boards do a pretty good job of doing this but sometimes we don't get the list from all of them
<akgraner> also I need to talk to the DMB about giving us the information in a better format
<akgraner> otherwise someone has to go through their meeting minutes and figure out who got what
<akgraner> unless we have a team member willing to go through those minutes
<nhandler> Well, we will never have a complete list (i.e. Kubuntu Council grants kubuntu-dev and doesn't send us anything)
<akgraner> and write it up
<pleia2> the regional boards really just need to do the write-ups
<pleia2> DMB was not loving the idea of a better format, they complained that it takes too much time
<akgraner> pleia2, but what about those who get membership by MOTU, Core-Dev (or whatever it's called now)
<akgraner> pleia2, I know - I heard all about it :-)
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<pleia2> all we can do is ask, if they're already reporting but in a format we don't like, we can ask that they give us something nicer, but if they refuse... we just need to wade through it, I think
<akgraner> but they give the vote total but b/c I don't know how many votes it takes and stuff - I don't know if a person was granted membership
<pleia2> and while we're asking say "this is for your new members, to get publicity!"
<akgraner> I'll get a cheat sheet for all that added to our wikis so anyone on the team can look through their minutes and write it up
<akgraner> that may be the best compromise
<akgraner> ???
<nhandler> akgraner: As for only showing vote totals, that probably depends on who writes it. I just looked at an email from persia, and he clearly stated which votes were 'Approved'
<akgraner> nhandler, yep it depends
<akgraner> maybe I just picked a bad week to look over the meeting minutes
<akgraner> which is entirely possible or maybe I am just looking at something different all together :-/  I'll get a better handle on it before I make a huge deal out of anything :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: lol
<akgraner> anything else on membership?
<zkriesse> Not from me no
 * nhandler -> dinner
<akgraner> I'll go through a couple months of minutes and then figure out if anything further needs to be said about it
<akgraner> nhandler, yep we are wrapping up  - thanks!
<akgraner> I'll just add the interview topic to next month
<akgraner> is there anything else from anyone before I end the meeting?
<akgraner> [Topic] Next Meeting
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Next Meeting
<akgraner> September 7th, 2010 @ 2300 UTC
<akgraner> if there is nothing else - Thank You everyone for a great meeting!
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:03.
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, :-)
<zkriesse> good meeting/topics akgraner
<scott_ev> dammit, what time i 2300 MST that's utc-7
<scott_ev> would that be 4pm
<akgraner> I'm adding the Free Book for LoCo teams to the Fridge unless someone else is working on it?
<akgraner> :-) oh if posting to the Forums was instant :-)
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> it never is akgraner
<akgraner> it's not too bad, but I can still wish it was faster :-)
<zkriesse> exactly
<nhandler> I'm adding the App Review Board post to the fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: Don't forget about the forum discussion link
<akgraner> I thought I added it
<nhandler> Ah, silly me. I was looking at the wrong post. Sorry about that
 * nhandler should go to bed
<akgraner> no worries :-P
<pleia2> I'm working on the ubuntu women interview from FCM last week
<pleia2> might not get it done today though, sorta ran out of steam this week
<pleia2> it'll be nice when my boss gets back :)
<pleia2> running the ship is tough work!
<akgraner> pleia2, do you want me to add it?
<akgraner> pleia2, nm you are already working on it :-/
<akgraner> I have a few more links to read and I'll have some in all the sections
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'll be doing my part today
<akgraner> scott_ev, thanks!
<akgraner> are you feeling better?
<scott_ev> yes, I never feel bad for more than a day or two
<scott_ev> but it happens with some regularity
<akgraner> I hope it gets better for you...
<scott_ev> it's not likely to change.  RA is chronic and incurable
<scott_ev> and gets worse over time
<scott_ev> but 12 years ago the doctors said within 5 years I'd not be able to walk, so I'm beating the odds by a huge margin
<akgraner> ahh - I have friend who has RA
<akgraner> she takes some shots now - but they are very expensive  :-(
<scott_ev> 'tis no fun
<scott_ev> yeah, my enbrel costs $1,300/month
<akgraner> I feel really bad for her and there is nothing I can do when she is having a bad day except fix dinner or something and help with her kids and laundry etc
<scott_ev> woohoo, huh?
<scott_ev> I'm happy that it's not worse than it is and it's better than having cancer or hiv
<scott_ev> or ms, etc
<akgraner> scott_ev, keep smiling - do you belong to one of the support groupf
<akgraner> groups
<scott_ev> nah
<akgraner> my friend says she wouldn't know how to cope somedays with her friends from her group
<scott_ev> it doesn't affect me emotionally much
<Pendulum> scott_ev: akgraner do you guys know the spoon theory?
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep
<akgraner> grrr - stupid enter key - :-(
<akgraner> I meant  - yep you sent it to me
<Pendulum> heh
<akgraner> but I don't know if scott_ev knows about it
<Pendulum> scott_ev: http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/articles/written-by-christine/the-spoon-theory-written-by-christine-miserandino/ (in case you're interested)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'll get you some links in the Wiki and google doc in just a few
<akgraner> I feel like I've been moving slower than molasses in the winter lately
<scott_ev> Pendulum: thanks, I'll read it
<Pendulum> akgraner: awesome. I'm still in recover mode from dance yesterday, but I'll see what I can do (and I"ll get it done over the weekend regardless)
<akgraner> thanks if I can get most of everything today - everyone can work on their parts Saturday and Sunday
<akgraner> and I can be relaxed and get it out on Monday with no stress
<pleia2> I don't have time at the moment (work) but does someone want to fridge this? http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/desktop-testing-team/
<akgraner> pleia2, will do
<akgraner> pleia2, as soon as it hits the Forums  - I'll send it to the Planet :-)  thanks for the headsup
<pleia2> woo, thanks akgraner :)
 * pleia2 so glad it's friday
<pleia2> the "here" link has a trailing " so the link doesn't work
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> amazing what a missing " messes up
<akgraner> grrrrrrrrr and double grrrrrrr
<pleia2> yeah :\
<pleia2> with wordpress we'll be able to use the WYSIWYG editor, so hopefully this won't be so difficult
<akgraner> yeah :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, can you edit a Forum Post to Fridge discussion
<akgraner> <div class='snap_preview'> is showing up there but not on the Fridge
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> might have to nudge a forum mod
<akgraner> hmm well that's not so good is it - :-)  I can only edit the UWN and NC Forum stuff
<akgraner> so I can't edit these - hehe :-)
<highvoltage> wordpress sounds like fun for fridg
<highvoltage> e
<akgraner> highvoltage, it should be
<zkriesse> akgraner: you there?
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> what's up?
<zkriesse> akgraner: Ah yesterday before meeting you mentioned that you wished to speak with me about helping either after the meeting or today..
<zkriesse> ??
<zkriesse> Hey scott_ev_!
<akgraner> zkriesse, can I ping you in a few  - I have a couple things to finish with RSS Feeds and then  - have to drive to SC - but once I get to SC I should have internet and can talk to you then...
<akgraner> I've had a couple calls this morning that I wasn't expecting
<zkriesse> akgraner: not a problem..just trying to figure out what's going on..
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> hey all I added some links earlier today to the wiki  - if people want to start working on them :-)
<akgraner> it's not all of them but it is a start :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: \o/
<highvoltage> akgraner: I'll start tomorrow morning if no one else beat me to it by then :)
<pleia2> I added the things to the ietherpad from the -news-team list
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - I haven't looked through all the lists to that's a huge help
<pleia2> it was only two, I just popped them in as they hit the list
<akgraner> thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-07
<holstein> akgraner: ping
<holstein> OR anyone
<holstein> i got something i would like to add to the news
<holstein> i just throw it in right?
<holstein> somebody goes over the content at the end anyhow i suppose
<zkriesse> akgraner: you available?
<Pendulum> holstein: I'd say either link it here or drop it in
<Pendulum> zkriesse: I think she may be travelling at the moment
<zkriesse> argh
<holstein> Pendulum: i added it
<holstein> and summarized it
<holstein> http://dullass.blogspot.com/2010/08/state-of-ubuntu-studio-2010.html
<holstein> i added it to in the blog-0-sphere
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue205#preview
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-08
<nUboon2Age> posted on ietherpad ideas:  Mark Shuttleworth apologises for alleged sexist comment http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/mark-shuttleworth-apologises-for.html   akgraner
<scott_ev> akgraner: I didn't get my part done yet, but it'll be there in the morning....
<alourie> hello
<alourie> akgraner: ping
<scott_ev> I'm confused:  are we a week behind?
<scott_ev> if I work on issue 205 the upcoming meetings & events will have already happened.
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'm going to wait on you before doing anything
<karlo> any news? xĐ
<scott_ev> I'm trying to figure that out
<scott_ev> akgraner: disregard my confusion.  I'll have upcoming meetings & events early this am
<holstein> scott_ev: do you see the wiki page?
<holstein> i have problems
<holstein> 205 is the upcoming one
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue205
<holstein> down in the 'in other news' section
<holstein> i get the words 'meego' underlined
<holstein> and trying to link to a wiki page
<holstein> they get underlined because of spelling
<holstein> and i tried adding 'meego' to the dictionary
<holstein> anybody know an easy work-around?
<holstein> NM
<holstein> i just put a dash in there
<holstein> like 'Mee-Go'
<holstein> something about having a capital letter in the middle of the word makes a wiki page link
<nhandler> holstein: CammelCases cause the wiki to try and link them. We tend to put a `` in the middle to avoid that (we have scripts that remove them when we publish it).
<holstein> AH
<holstein> knowing that term would have helped
<holstein> SO Mee''Go
<holstein> ?
 * holstein googles CammelCases
<nhandler> holstein: Mee``Go
<nhandler> holstein: The ` is on the same key as a ~ on a standard US keyboard
<holstein> Mee``Go
<nhandler> Yep
<holstein> gotcha :)
<holstein> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You're welcome holstein
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> yeah, `` FTW
<holstein> i didnt really want a - in there
<scott_ev> holstein: sorry, I was afk
<holstein> scott_ev: no worries
<holstein> im sorted out now
<scott_ev> good
<scott_ev> nhandler is great about helping
<scott_ev> akgraner: upcoming meetings & events is complete in the wiki and the etherpad
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-01
<pleia2> I'll finish up the last couple
<pleia2> nhandler: summaries are done, Ubuntu Stats, Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings, and Updates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04 need to be done
<pleia2> everyone else: time to review the rest! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue226
<Andre_Gondim> pleia2, may I insert translations stats?
<pleia2> Andre_Gondim: yes, please do :)
<nhandler> Andre_Gondim: Take a look at how I changed the format last week (it makes it easier to include the link in different formats)
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks. I'll finish up those sections and publish tomorrow
<nhandler> Thanks to akgraner, I was able to update the gdoc to the newer format. This also gives us the newer discussion/collaboration features to use if desired
<pleia2> great
<Andre_Gondim> nhandler, ok, I'll fix the link format
<nlsthzn> pleia2, hey sorry for disappearing yesterday... our plant decided to not play nice... Hope the news letter went OK...
<pleia2> no problem, I understand :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2: it isn't out yet?
<pleia2> no, we typically publish on monday evening (US time)
<nlsthzn> oh ok...
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-02
 * nlsthzn waves
<nhandler> Sorry for not getting UWN out last night. I'm doing it now. We really need to be more careful when copying/pasting article titles from blogs. The fancy quotes and dashes really mess things up
 * nlsthzn will remember that in future
<nhandler> /70/70
<pleia2> I thought I got rid of all the fancy single quotes, but we should probably have a list of illegal characters so we can check for them
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-03
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue226
<pleia2> thanks nhandler \o/
<nhandler> pleia2: Sorry for getting it out late. I'm almost done with a script that will make it trivial for anyone to publish UWN. It will essentially come down to: run the script, copy/paste a bunch of files that are generated to the correct location
<pleia2> awesome
<nhandler> Right now, I think the hardest part of the publishing process is updating the wiki afterwards
<pleia2> yeah, it's a bit tedious
<nhandler> My publishing script is now in lp:uwn. Essentially, you run it 'perl ./publish-uwn.pl 226' and it spits out a bunch of files in issues/226 (it also runs the fridge publishing script, so if you want to test it, you might want to comment out the last line)
<pleia2> nice
<nhandler> This coming issue will be the last issue before I head off to college (I'll still be around to help and publish after that, but probably not every week). I'd love to get at least one more person to try their hands at publishing.
<nhandler> holstein: You expressed an interest earlier. Still interested?
<holstein> nhandler: i am
 * nlsthzn waves
<nhandler> holstein: I'd suggest you start reading through the release checklist on the wiki and looking at the tools in lp:uwn
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-04
 * nlsthzn waves
 * NRWlion waves back
<nlsthzn> Alo NRWlion
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: how is your cold?
<nlsthzn> NRWlion: long passed thanks :)
<NRWlion> *knock knock*
<nhandler> I'll postthe a3 announcement
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-05
<nlsthzn_work> Home time :D ... tata
<nhandler> akgraner: Not sure if the "we" in your comment referred to the fridge/news team, but to be clear, we "whitelist" certain interview blogs that have been proven to write good Ubuntu interviews. A script then parses the Interviews wiki page and publishes new interviews to the Fridge. We (news team/fridge) aren't the ones doing the interview, and by posting all of the interviews, we aren't endorsing anyone in particular imo.
<akgraner> the we was the Ubuntu Community - I guess I should have been more clear - Maybe I am just jaded due to past interaction with members of that group
<akgraner> you can delete the comment if you want as I will freely admit it was made with emotion
<pleia2> and in general you should probaby follow up with the orginal poster (melissa left a comment in s-fox's journal too)
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm staying out of this as much as I can ;) Feel free to delete your own comment if you want though. I also think many of us are aware of the history of the channel and individual. I was actually somewhat glad that certain things were left out of it. I'm also hoping that someone does another interview soon ;)
<pleia2> nhandler: +1
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> +1 pleia2
 * nhandler notes ubuntu-user is whitelisted ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> my role there is up in the air atm
<akgraner> since Rikki left - waiting to find out my future :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: You might be pleased to know that we've automated a large portion of the UWN release process. You now run one script which will prepare a folder of files for you to copy/paste. It will also take care of running a script to prepare a draft UWN post on the fridge for you to review.
<akgraner> I heard and I think that is freaking awesome!
<akgraner> you all are rocking and I love it!
<pleia2> so, collecting links every week is too much work for me every week
<pleia2> (and in general, all of this is too much work)
<pleia2> we need more volunteers
<holstein> pleia2: agreed
<nhandler> Out of curiosity, how does everyone here follow news sites? I personally use google reader through their site most of the time. I was wondering if having a small bookmarklet (or a custom sharing option for greader) would make this easier
<pleia2> I took akgraner's list of news sites and put them in a shared google reader thingy
<pleia2> but it's like 700 updates/day
<pleia2> http://www.google.com/reader/bundle/user%2F03745008358098373620%2Fbundle%2FUWN-News
<pleia2> it's kind of insane
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-06
 * nlsthzn_work has been patiently waiting to work on 227... but no email came... only dawned on me now to check Google Docs... DOH!
<nlsthzn_work> ... oh, but I see we are still in the collecting links phase...
<NRWlion> good afternoon
<pleia2> good morning news friends!
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?hl=en_US is ready for summaries (and as always, please speak up if you think a link should be moved or removed
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm not going to be in any shape for summaries this week, but feel free to poke if you need someone to proofread
<Pendulum> (really, though, summaries are likely to be heavily medicated out of me and be far more 'fun' than UWN would like ;) )
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok thanks re: proofread :) I think we will need you for that
<NRWlion> pleia2: hey liz
<pleia2> g'day NRWlion
<Myrtti> ohai from me too
<pleia2> hey Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> I wonder how me editing the text shows up in
<Myrtti> atleast chromium hiccups didn't take away the two summaries I had written
<pleia2> it's near real-time if your browser cooperates (can see where someone else is editing, but sometimes it comes in big chunks
<pleia2> holstein has taken to putting his name in when he's editing to avoid conflicts
<Myrtti> I tried to but I can't see how
<pleia2> oh, he just writes "holstein" :)
<pleia2> no doc magic
<Pendulum> hiya Myrtti :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-07
<pleia2> anyone available for summaries? so far we have 2 done out of.... lots :)
<holstein> pleia2: :/
<holstein> i wish i could
<holstein> im wiped, and i got an early gig in the AM
<holstein> i'll try and check in when i get home before my next gig tomorrow
<holstein> i might have an hour or so :)
 * nlsthzn will be going for night shift soon... if it gets very quiet I will takle many summaries...
<nhandler> We can always cut some of the less important articles (I have noticed that we have had quite a lot in some sections like the blogosphere and press)
<pleia2> yeah, feel free to toss articles
<nlsthzn> I will get going in a few hours...
<Myrtti> I don't see any point in the flash64 one
<Myrtti> of course there are ppa's that offer it packaged
<Myrtti> I don't want to rain on your parade on the "netflix" substitute story either, but netflix is US only, and so are most of the netflix substitutes the story has, too
<Myrtti> atleast the top three
<nhandler> 1/33
 * nlsthzn decides to stop being lazy... opening Google Docs :p
<pleia2> Myrtti: feel free to remove articles you don't think fit very well
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntin.wordpress.com/2011/07/30/ubuntu-in-robotics-competition-in-spain-3/ is giving me an error in Wordpress :/
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> ubuntin.wordpress.com is no longer available.
<Myrtti> The authors have deleted this blog.
<nlsthzn> Oh noes... the robot story is no more :'(
<nlsthzn> is it me or does the amount of articles for the news letter this month seem much more than normal?!
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-30
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue276
<Unit193> Still good.
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> Not saying that helps much, but some.
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray
<MrChrisDruif> Finally I did a summary...don't know if someone altered it, but it's progress =)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> and most summaries get altered by editors, even mine ;)
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-31
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, we've got a 12.04 release party link in the mailbox
<pleia2> yeah, added to UWN doc :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-01
 * JoseeAntonioR has just submitted sponsorship applications x-post from jono's blog
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-02
<JoseeAntonioR> :O, no dholbach!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, there's a post waiting on the fridge, could you please review it when you have a moment?
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: awesome, thanks, published
<JoseeAntonioR> np
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-04
<pleia2> oh right, forgot to mention here, the doc is ready for summaries :)
<pleia2> (sent out the email this morning, none written yet)
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-05
<pleia2> still need lots of summaries
<philballew> pleia2, ill do some
<pleia2> philballew: great, thanks!
<pleia2> we still need several in blogosphere and other news
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: seems like all summaries are done
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> wow, security and updates are a mess this week due to Canonical still being unable to take time to fix the mailing list archives :(
<pleia2> putting a note in the newsletter regarding this
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue327
<Unit193> Heeey, at least you got last weeks now!  All is good, just theregister doesn't like the checks. <_<
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> pleia2: ping, you have the ticket number? doesn't seem like it's on the RT
<pleia2> jose: no, deej filed it
<pleia2> (and not all of RT is public)
<jose> oh, well
<pleia2> they've been pretty overwhelmed with the whole forums situation
<jose> yeah, I can understand that, but the archives thingy is getting us really back
<pleia2> it's awful, I use the archives for everything
<jose> if you need a hand with something just let me know, I'm on vacations now :)
<pleia2> linking announcements in loco events, sharing news from the list on twitter
<jose> maybe the external archives?
<pleia2> I've started using 3rd party mail archiving sites :\
<jose> maybe mail-archive.com can help a bit :)
<pleia2> that's what I've been using
<pleia2> or just avoiding linking altogether, I linked to the fridge post for the alpha2 announcement (and the fridge post about it itself was generated manually - couldnt use our script!)
<jose> ouch, that must've been hard
<pleia2> yes, it's been unpleasant :)
<pleia2> life before scripts, so tedious!
<jose> :)
<jose> as I said, if you want something done just poke
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> oh, did you have a chance to look at comment queue?
<pleia2> that and our out-of-control user signups could use some love
<pleia2> oh, and security+updates for our last UWN were a disaster
<jose> :P
<jose> I'll look at comments now
<pleia2> no updates, woo! :)
<pleia2> thanks!
<jose> :P
<jose> and for user signups, are we deleting the ones as subscribers?
<pleia2> pretty much, unless they look legit for some reason
<pleia2> I've been pretty draconian with my user deletes
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-02
<jose> pleia2: are support requests for maverick in the comments considered as spam, or just del?
<pleia2> jose: just delete them
<jose> ok!
<pleia2> I mean, if we stayed on top of them and they came in yesterday on a recent post we may reply, but at this point...
<jose> it's on the maverick EOL announcement :P
<Unit193> ...The one that says Maverick is no longer supported?
<Unit193> >_<
<jose> yeah!
<jose> that oen
<jose> so, I'm done with users!
<pleia2> awesome, thank you :)
<jose> no worries :)
<jose> let's have a chat about the comments when you have some time
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-04
<pleia2> if anyone is around today, we could use some help with summaries for the planet posts
<pleia2> summaries here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-29
<jose> anyone around to write summaries?
<jose> if not I'll write, edit, pull stats and release now
<jose> it's a public holiday, so I went out - but didn't expect to be out for that long
<jose> pulling stats now
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue376
<jose> sorry for all the delay
<Unit193> Looks look good.
<Unit193> Links.
<jose> Unit193: thank you :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-01
<pleia2> adding a2 announcement to fridge
<jose> pleia2: I'll get to summaries tomorrow anyways :)
<jose> (but yeah, I could use a hand)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> you wrote them all last week, I felt bad!
<pleia2> and I wrote them all a couple weeks ago
<pleia2> we're going to burnselves out
<pleia2> hehe
<jose> hehe
<jose> well, it's something I could do when not playing Portal 2 :P
<pleia2> I keep saying I'll do a blog post to get new contributors, but I need to keep an eye on the news mailbox when I do that, and with travel+sick lately I haven't found a nice chunk of time that I'd be home and not ill
<pleia2> haha
 * pleia2 sneaks off to recovery naptime
<jose> get better soon!
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-03
<pleia2> ok, just blogosphere to be done, I wrote a few my more nudging email has drawn a couple summary writers out of the woodwork
<silverlion> good evening
<pleia2> silverlion: hey, have that lubuntu post for us? :)
<pleia2> if not, there's always next week
<silverlion> pleia2: I try to keep my promisses ;)
<silverlion> http://leuchtfeuerfunk.wordpress.com/2014/08/03/permission-to-break-the-system-granted/ << pleia2 there you go. Hope that's ok this way
<pleia2> silverlion: great, we can add this to the "other community news" section
<silverlion> pleia2: that would be very helpful
<pleia2> added, thanks :)
<silverlion> and if there is another place like the fridge or something (I am not familiar with the procedure) It would also be helpful
<pleia2> UWN itself goes to fridge, so it'll be linked with the rest
<jose> pleia2: need a hand with summaries?
<pleia2> jose: yeah, just silverlion's and in the blogoshere
<pleia2> like 7 articles
<jose> cool, taking a look now
<pleia2> thanks :)
<silverlion> anything Lubuntu Comms can help with?
<pleia2> silverlion: every weekend we need summary writers writing summaries of articles in the upcoming issue
<pleia2> this document is where we do all our work: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<silverlion> pleia2: as much as I really would love to... but next week I am applying for Ubuntu Membership and therefor need all my freetime for my ubuntu projects then
<silverlion> :D
 * pleia2 sneakily adds a couple more articles while jose is editing
<jose> hehe
<silverlion> anyway pleia2 as soon as Lubuntu has something to report I'll ping you... May I?
<pleia2> silverlion: if it goes to the ubuntu planet we'll pick it up automatically, but yes please let us know if you have anything else :)
<silverlion> pleia2: copy that
<silverlion> btw all the best for your recovery ;)
<pleia2> thanks :) off to take another nap in a few
<jose> pleia2: I think we're all set now
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> ok, I'll do wiki things and then get this off to the editors
<jose> pleia2: want me to take care of releasing tomorrow?
<pleia2> jose: nah, I might ask you to the following week though since I'll be tired (coming back from fosscon late late sunday night)
<jose> cool, just let me know
<pleia2> will do
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue377
<pleia2> sent off to editors, time for a break now
<Unit193> I believe it's good.
<pleia2> thank you
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-27
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue427
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<pleia2> I did some basic review on the first few, but got tired, I'll work to review more tomorrow if none of our other non-Paul reviewers don't pop up
<Unit193> Looks fine so far.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks
<PaulW2U> editorial review done but a couple of summaries still need a little work, especially the vanilla one :)
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U, I'll have a look when my lunch time rolls around :)
<pleia2> ugh, brain is unhappy this afternoon
<pleia2> that wasn't the best editorial review I've ever done, but it'll have to do
<jose> pleia2: I can take a quick look
<pleia2> jose: already being published
<jose> :(
<jose> ok then
<pleia2> jose: oh, and super excited about ubuconla already filling up! how many seats?
<jose> pleia2: 233, expecting a full auditorium!
<pleia2> :D
<jose> turns out we already hit 300 registrations, and people are emailing to register anyways
<pleia2> crazy
<pleia2> great work
<jose> \o/
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 426 for the week July 20 - 26, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue427
<pleia2> ack, it's 427
<jose> oh, wiki says 426
<jose> want me to do a trivial edit?
<pleia2> please, I'll update forum
<jose> on it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> np, edited home and current too
<pleia2> haha, I haven't gotten to those in my release yet
<pleia2> ok, updated /Archives too and added the template for 428
<pleia2> should be all done now
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-28
<ahoneybun> \o from Akademy
<pleia2> ahoneybun: glad to see your blog going to planet again :)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: yes I finally fixed it thanks to some WordPress info
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-30
<pleia2> putting a2 announcement on fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-01
<pleia2> doc looks good, sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-02
<ahoneybun> pleia2: america!
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - just two to do
<pleia2> ahoneybun: erp?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: oh, home? :)
<ahoneybun> yep I've been home since yesterday pleia2
<pleia2> ahoneybun: did you take many pictures during your stay?
<ahoneybun> yea I have a few lol
<ahoneybun> more then are in the blog posts I think
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/07/31/its-the-final-countdown/
<pleia2> fun :)
<ahoneybun> I'm really tempted to get a .me url
<pleia2> I have pleia2.me
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of grabbing mine
<ahoneybun> ahoneybun.me is available
<ahoneybun> :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-01
 * pleia2 preps for editors
<tsimonq2> \o/
<pleia2> going to add jcastro's planet post from over the weekend to the doc, will write a summary if no one else gets to it before I'm done proofing
<pleia2> looks like we need a bunch of summaries :\
<tsimonq2> pleia2: done re: jcastro's planet post
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu Phone news is good to go
<pleia2> cool, just finished up audio & video
<pleia2> I'll copy over what we have now and will come back to whatever is left
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I wonder if we should mention that the article in In The Press is by a Forbes contributor and it's an opinion of the contributor and not Forbes as a whole
<tsimonq2> pleia2: do you want to bullet point blogosphere or do you want me to get them good to go?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: we don't need to specify that it's an opinion (most articles are, tbh), you can call him what he is though: Forbes Contributor Marco...
<pleia2> says blah blah
<pleia2> I think we'll just bullet point blogosphere, I'm tired :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> want to prepare the bullet point format?
<tsimonq2> sure
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: on the doc or on the wiki page?
<pleia2> doc
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> pleia2: done
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue476
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> publishing will happen late, time zones and all
 * pleia2 goes to sleep
<tsimonq2> yay for typo on the first article :P
 * tsimonq2 does editorial review
<tsimonq2> looks good to go!
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-02
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks :)
<pleia2> publishing now
<pleia2> ugh, wiki being slow
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 476 for the week July 25 - 31, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue476
<pleia2> and updated the issue template to remove 15.10 updates in the list, woo
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-05
<pleia2> adding 14.04.5 release email to fridge
<pleia2> I'll work on collecting links after I get some sleep, today got away from me and now I'm tired
<pleia2> as usual, if someone else gets to it before me, please feel welcome to add links :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-06
<tsimonq2> taking a look now
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: where would https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/08/05/introducing-react-native-ubuntu/ go?
<pleia2> planet
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> pleia2: who is it technically written by? I'm not finding that, and we usually do AUTHOR: TITLE
<pleia2> look in the top right, Justin McPherson
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> planet lgtm
<tsimonq2> I haven't collected blogosphere in a while
 * tsimonq2 consults wiki
<pleia2> thanks, I'm going to go get breakfast, will crawl through my final sources upon returning and get it pushed out to summary writers
<tsimonq2> enjoy :)
<tsimonq2> hitting a dead end
<tsimonq2> I'm also starting to get tired and I need to finish this, but at least I got Planet good to go and three possibly good articles in Blogosphere
<tsimonq2> (this being something unrelated)
<pleia2> thanks, have a good night :)
<pleia2> sent to summary writers
 * johnc4510 greets channel, nhandler & pleia2 long time....is it okay if i hang here on some and see what is happening
<johnc4510> newsletter looks really good
<nhandler> johnc4510: Hi johnc4510, it has been a long time. And sure. This channel is open to anyone who wishes to be in here
<johnc4510> thx...how's it going
<teward> pleia2 has been busy as heck, if her twitter is any indication heh
<teward> otherwise I think everyone else is doing well :P
<johnc4510> teward: great :)
<teward> I just lurk here is all :p
 * teward goes back to lurking
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-07
<pleia2> johnc4510: wow, lovely to see you! welcome back :)
<pleia2> so, I had planned on doing UWN stuff during my layover in London in 10 hours, but my layover is so long (7 hours) that I will likely leave the airport to hang out with czajkowski instead
<pleia2> not sure if I get to it, if I don't that likely means I'll have to move everything from the doc to the wiki Monday night when I get home, and then release around the same time
<pleia2> tsimonq2: so if you'd like to do the adding of stats, first pass editing and moving to the wiki, today's your chance :)
 * pleia2 packs up for airplane out of Mumbai
<tsimonq2> pleia2: in a bit :)
<teward> pleia2: good luck on your trip back from Mumbai
<teward> i see from your Twitter you enjoyed your trip :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-02
<tsimonq2> Alright, working on UWN now that Lubuntu 16.04.3 is marked as ready...
<tsimonq2> Running it through a link checker and if that checks out, I'll publish.
<tsimonq2> Great job this week guiverc :)
<tsimonq2> Link checker ran fine
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 514 for the weeks of July 17 - 31, 2017  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue514
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-05
<pleia2> adding 16.04.3 release announcement from yesterday to the fridge
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-30
<guiverc> looking at #538 : i made the top 5 questions list (askubu; i haven't noticed that before [an answer])  :)
<guiverc> progress yaru:  "details the install means and notes" - too difficult?  means could be mis-understood by those not first language english   (though this is me; the pot calling kettle black !)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Feels good all over - I too get a charge when one of my posts (forum)  makes it onto the list .
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> planet:open the cosmic: "why it wasn't included in 18.04 are given" i think is change ; s/are given/is given/  (many->singular) ??
<Bashing-om> look'n .. you may well be right :) lemme log back in .
<guiverc> my thoughts; not @ end yet...
<Bashing-om> Yep ! .. agreed .. should be singular . will change .
<guiverc> kde plasma 5.14: "Joey apprises though, the"   - this is really petty, but I say ; (not comma)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack
<guiverc> Canonical Donates: "for the Nexus 10; Dalton Durst reports"  I suspect a 'as Dalton Durst" would read better; ie. possibly add a "as"
<guiverc> plenty of muscle - you have to have written that; I sure don't use analogy!
<guiverc> looks really good in my opinion Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: guilty . saves listing the specs . // As to the comma in kde plasma 5.14: I kinda want to have that pause because of the length of the sentence and to add emphasis . - I can live with taking the comma out, however .
<guiverc> do as you suggest - I barely passed english !  (maybe I should have said that earlier; though is mostly obvious!)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: If we add 'as' it changes the meaning of the sentence somewhat . We really want to do that ?
<guiverc> it was a suggestion; if you don't like it ignore my suggestion please!
<guiverc> (if I read the same thing tomorrow; I'll likely come up with different suggestions - i'm better @ reading cobol & prehistoric computer code!)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Never ignore .. I am the novice here ... rmember, I am the gofer in this enterprise .
<guiverc> this relates to ENGLISH - in my opinion you're the master there friend :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Speaking of gofer, are you able to do the media postings Monday? As that is above my pay-grade .
<guiverc> yep - you tell me when, and I'll post...
<Bashing-om> Oh say .. long about 8ish GMT to do the media releases ?
<Bashing-om> PM !
<guiverc_d> i'm looking at clock, may be closer to ~10:00 [UST/UTC/GMT] that I can do it; happy?); but will do when I can in 5+ hours okay?
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: 1000 UTC puts me at 5 AM ... I have not had my coffee at that time ! I shoot for releasing while still a Monday on Greenwitch time .
<guiverc> okay - i probably need my coffee; i have it ~2:30 in london; which is why I said 5+ hours (to get close to 8am) from now (making allowances for me in yard & busy on housework i do each monday); doing it later (say 7-9 hours) is actually easier for me..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ' TZ='UTC' date ' We can do it - later - we got wiggle room and still slide under the wire of Greenworch Tuesday .
<guiverc> yep; i'm used to it being published 'tuesday' my local (+10) time; but I've always followed directions so am not used to saying when...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: 20 hours from now will do me good .. give time for Lyz or Simon to give thier opinion on the 538 issue .
<guiverc> tomorrow then; i will potentially need prompting (b/c of brain injury; I can wake with little memory of past; esp. earlier in day & that will be early my local time..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Understood. I will ping ya here . It only takes me about a half hour to do the mailings and post to the forum .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Schedule Files Backups to Google Drive on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133468 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.18 Slated for Release on August 5 as Linus Torvalds Outs Last RC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-18-slated-for-release-on-august-5-as-linus-torvalds-outs-last-rc-522156.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Hardened Linux Firewall Distribution Gets Major Update, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-hardened-linux-firewall-distribution-gets-major-update-here-s-what-s-new-522159.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The GPD Pocket 2 Crowdfunding Campaign is Now Live @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133490 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: UK Government Publishes List of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Security Tips @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133842 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Any recommedations for alterations for UWN538 ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: prep looks good perhaps talk with tsimonq2 for the lubuntu news?
<lotuspsychje> or is that pused to 539?
<lotuspsychje> pushed
<tsimonq2> Pushed.
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I am undecided on tsimonq2's blog .. the legality as Softpedia exclaimed  as "exclusive" . The Softpedia article has the link to the orininating blog .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I went live with Marius at the same exact time.
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Please include both.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: can do ! .. I asked that in the ubuntu-discuss channel of you the other day, guess you missed it.
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I didn't miss it; when I went to respond, you were gone.
<tsimonq2> (Get a bouncer. :P)
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: :( .. complicate my life even more :P Lemme work on KISS .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> be here 24/7
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Done .. see what you think, please.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am here a few minutes if you still need me, you do know why I have not been here right?
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: The official announcement should go in the planet as well.
<Wild_Man> guiverc_w, are you taking care of the social media publishing?
<guiverc_w> fb, g+, anywhere else you want/need done?
<guiverc_w> was there twitter?
<Wild_Man> I am not really thinking properly, I had two surgeries in 10 days and the second one still not out of the woods yet
<Wild_Man> guiverc_w, yes twitter also but I can do it real quick if you need me too
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: I placed your blog in the Planet .. and the softpedia summary in the Blogosphere . right ?
<guiverc_w> don't worry Wild_Man - someone else can 'yell' at me if they discover something else I've forgotten...
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Yup.
<guiverc_w> you get well !!
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Yours has not been proof read . Are we ready to release ?
<Wild_Man> okay, Bashing-om do you need anything else before while I am where
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Apprciate the effort .. but guiverc_w is here to take up my slack .
<Wild_Man> my appendix basted after my first surgery and I gt sepsis
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Go for it.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ouch ! .. 1st that i have heard . real real bad !
<Wild_Man> okay, I did receive your pm that is why I got on
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: :( get better soon
<Unit193> I don't even have an appendix.
<Bashing-om> All - starting the release at this time . mailings comming up .
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, thanks, I will also miss the board meeting on Thursday, hopefully I will be much better in about two weeks but I may still have to have surgery again, it is a waiting game to see, talk to you later
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> Thanks Wild_Man
<Bashing-om> Opps .. got to pull "WIP" !
<Bashing-om> mailing sent .. doing the Forum post next .
<guiverc> fb g+ & twitter done
<Bashing-om> guiverc: No step for steppers ! .. doing the re-direct edits next . Forum is done .
<Bashing-om> OK, issue 538 is history .. 539 is set to go :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have not seen yet the channel bots to advise that the Fridge has the new issue .. is there a problem ?
<guiverc> was I to do the fridge post; I don't see it ?
<guiverc> i'll post to fridge .. which goes to ....
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got me .. as I have no account there .. is above my pay grade :)
<guiverc> i suspect we're all on the same pay grade :)
<Bashing-om> LOL
<guiverc> Bashing-om, who ran the python code that copied to wiki - they'll have the source i need for it? (hopefully; will be faster)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sorry, I do not know anything about the python code for the wiki .
<guiverc> who copied it from gdoc to wiki?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I did the copy from Gdoc to the wiki - yes .
<guiverc> cut & paste I'm guessing..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Cut and paste to the wiki is the only way I know how to do it :(
<guiverc> no probs - how I did it too... just found krytarik's notes on correct way :)
<guiverc> (not touching the wiki - the correct way generates a version for fridge - it's what I want; copy & paste doesn't create that...)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: yup, I run the script to get the forum version. I do note there is a fridge.post file :)
<guiverc> can I please get a copy of it - it's what I'm trying to generate... (haven't got there yet)
<Bashing-om> sure ,.. gimme a tic to termbin it .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: see: http://termbin.com/2p63 . That look like what you need ?
<guiverc> just created it anyway, but thanks; will confirm what I created matches yours, then post...
<guiverc> diff same; so we both screwed up the same way, or we both did okay!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: That one ^ still has " [B]WORK IN PROGRESS[/B] " . that will require removing when posting .
<guiverc> i don't see it in file..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Will not be in a new generation .. I failed to remove the WIP before I ran my scripts .
<guiverc> not an issue; the script doesn't copy everything, just titles & links (& must skip wip)
<guiverc> links all okay..
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8413 - if you wanna look & please scream @ me if anything is wrong..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I do not know what I can do - but I will look anyway :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got me .. I have never looked at the Fridge postings before .. I do not know what to compare to .
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-537/ is prior one; http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-538/ is current one.. i think all is good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: However ^ .. the links complete to an expected result :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yepper ! .. looks good to me :P
<guiverc> my 8413 post may not help you  (my bad) ; i think it assumes you have wpadmin authorities
<guiverc> and given some time, the posts should be picked up by SwissBot, Marvin & any other bots here & there :)
<guiverc> good pick up fridge was forgotten - thank you... didn't even occur to me...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I just so accustomed to seeing the bots report of the fridge posting .. so I wondered :)
<guiverc> :)  at times i remember things, other times I struggle with simple things... i can assist, alas i'm not equipped to lead anything
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I do what I can - but I re-affirm - I am the gofer :P .. leastways til we get new blood .
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-31
<Bashing-om> guiverc: And now we do have confirmation "  News from fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 538 " . We all done now for this week ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 538 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-538/
<guiverc> my belief yep... you even readied the gdoc for next issue :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh huh .. We all set to go .. and I have updated my scripts for issue 539. Get our breaths are we start all over again :P
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> Well done & congrats tsimonq2 - I thought motu was like wow, now a DM !  Congrats.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<guiverc> well deserved too if I may add.. (please keep up the great work!)
<Unit193> MOTU is harder, the DMB don't like to meet. :>
<tsimonq2> Unit193: No, *you* don't like to meet. :P
<tsimonq2> (Although I do agree that MOTU is harder.)
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Hey, I was there, mate. :P
<tsimonq2> Unit193: :P
<tsimonq2> Although I would say that DD is harder than Core Developer and MOTU, as well as DM.
<guiverc> well you can't be the MOTU title anyway - so I'd expect it to be harder  !!
<tsimonq2> The hardest part about getting upload access in Debian is keysigning.
<tsimonq2> Although I intend on starting that process by the end of August.
<Unit193> Keysigning is hard, and DD is certainly hardest.
<tsimonq2> I would say that getting on teams with no process is exponentially harder than DD, though.
<tsimonq2> For example, the Ubuntu Release Team and the Ubuntu Archive Administrators, the latter being harder than the former by a long shot.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint Debian Edition 3 "Cindy" Cinnamon Enters Beta, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-debian-edition-3-cindy-cinnamon-enters-beta-here-s-what-s-new-522175.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: UK's National Cyber Security Centre Give Advice on Securing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/uk-s-national-cyber-security-centre-give-advice-on-securing-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522176.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13.4 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 45 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-4-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-20-bugfixes-522160.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox is getting a new logo, and Mozilla wants your opinion on it @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133839 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Here's the New Login Screen of Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Using Yaru Theme @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-the-new-login-screen-of-ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-using-yaru-theme-522179.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 538 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-538/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS Release Candidate Ready for Testing Ahead of August 2 Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-5-lts-release-candidate-ready-for-testing-ahead-of-august-2-release-522181.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Search YouTube Videos on Ubuntu (And Open Them in VLC) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133872 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-01
<Kirito> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kirito> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kirito> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<obserd> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<obserd> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<obserd> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<arooni24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bodeezl13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bodeezl13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jamesl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jamesl> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dystopia_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xubuntu Development Update August 2018 @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/08/01/xubuntu-development-update-august-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Snapcraft Build Environments @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/snapcraft-build-environments/
<Wild_Man> I just looked at gdoc and it is wiped out and replaced with spam
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Wild_Man> pleia2, ^^^ just pointing this out I am not really here still recovering from surgery
<pleia2> I thought you guys locked it down, did you open it back up?
<Wild_Man> we did so I do not know how this happened
<pleia2> nope, it's open so anyone can edit it
<Wild_Man> krytarik said he locked it down and we have been adding people with there email address so maybe someone changed it
<pleia2> ok, I locked it down again
<Wild_Man> Thanks, I take it you can revert it?
<pleia2> reverted it to the last version edited by non-anonymous users
<pleia2> (yesterday)
<Wild_Man> Thank you!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Humble Sports Bundle Serves up DiRT Rally, F1 2017, Other Linux Games @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133971 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SuperTuxKart Devs Detail Several Upcoming Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133983 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: I have no friends or colleagues @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/i-have-no-friends-or-colleagues
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: Going to Akademy! @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/08/going-to-akademy.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie Zimmerman))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.0.6 Office Suite Released with 55 Bug Fixes, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-0-6-office-suite-released-with-55-bug-fixes-download-now-522212.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS (Xenial Xerus) Released as Last in the Series, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-5-lts-xenial-xerus-released-as-last-in-the-series-download-now-522213.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Opera Browser is Now Available in the Ubuntu Snap Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133991 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Opera Web Browser Is Now Available as a Snap on Ubuntu, Other Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opera-web-browser-is-now-available-as-a-snap-on-ubuntu-other-linux-distros-522215.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arch Linux 2018.08.01 Out Now with Linux Kernel 4.17.11, Latest Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-2018-08-01-out-now-with-linux-kernel-4-17-11-latest-security-updates-522216.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-August/000235.html
<guiverc> I'm putting it up on fridge - yell now if it's a no...
<guiverc> the notice mentions 'Ubuntu team is pleased to announce' -- this is usually Ubuntu Release team  --- leave as Ubuntu team??
<pleia2> yeah, you don't want to edit their words
<guiverc> :)   [my preference anyway; less likely to make a mistake when I don't touch...]
<guiverc> thanks pleia2 :)
<guiverc> (turns out I have a choice; once as Ubuntu Release Team, once as Ubuntu team)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/02/ubuntu-16-04-5-lts-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS Released, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133896 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/02/ubuntu-16-04-5-lts-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/02/ubuntu-16-04-5-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME and GIMP Receive $400K from Handshake Decentralized Certificate Authority @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-and-gimp-receive-400k-from-handshake-decentralized-certificate-authority-522218.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E21 – The Twenty-One Balloons - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/08/02/s11e21-the-twenty-one-balloons/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 16.04.5 has been released! @ https://lubuntu.me/xenial-5-released/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Had a death in the family last night - I may be scarace this week end . No details yet .
<guiverc> sorry to hear that Bashing-om - forget UWN & deal with family (and your own grief); do the things that matter to you, and in your own time...
<Bashing-om> well, he "was' married to my middle daughter, and the father of 2 of my grand kids . I personally had little use for him while they were marrierd .. and even less now . But of course the kids and ex are taking it hard .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: As you say UWN: 20 minutes here and there :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Environment Enters Beta, Final Release Arrives September 5 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-environment-enters-beta-final-release-arrive-september-5-522221.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> it doesn't matter much what you felt for him, but you'll emotional-hurt.. because you feel for your daughter & grand-kids, and you'll feel her pain (even if unrecognized at times)..  thanks for telling me, but you do what's best for you & your family (when you need to..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ack .. appreciate the sentiments .
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Attacker Community DEF CON 26 Badge @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/08/02/attacker-community-def-con-26-badge.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox is (Finally) Bringing Out-of-Process Extensions to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134010 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 18.10 Wallpaper Contest @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2018/08/ubuntu-studio-18-10-wallpaper-contest/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Taskbook is a Board-based Task Manager for the Command Line @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134029 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Space Strategy Game ‘Star Ruler 2’ Goes Open Source @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134034 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-04
<Bashing-om> guiverc_w: Wow, you do 4 summaries to my one ! I see if I can do the Hub later tonight and we have Sat/Sun to flesh out and polish what we have .
<guiverc> probably practice...  i've written summaries for ~90 published issues...
<guiverc> (also you spend more energy/thought on how to write; I can't write well so just spit it out with regard only for syntax..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, I have to read 3 times for comprehension - then compare what I have wrote that it menas what the originator wrote :)
<Bashing-om> means* - my dyslexia gets me again .
<guiverc> some articles do require many many reads i find too...  however i think i've got to know the way common writers (marius, joey, ..) write and thus can quickly scan & comprehend.... though my results are bot-like, especially if compared with what you achieve..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Thanks, but our "editor at large" has a difference of opinion :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mystery Donation Lets Elementary Hire Full-Time Staff @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134005 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: Life in Deventer @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/08/life-in-deventer.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie Zimmerman))
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-05
<guiverc_w> fyi: i just completed my look thru UWN gdoc - my 'comments' are there..
<Bashing-om> guiverc_w: Ho Kay ,, I have a looksee .. :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Moving Beyond Themes @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2018-08-05-moving-beyond-themes
<Bashing-om> UWN: in the "Meeting Reports" section - how do we check for any reports to include in the newsletter ?
<Bashing-om> UWN: In the "Meeting Reports" section how do we check for any reports to include in the newsletter ?
<Bashing-om> Beginning the process of building the wiki for issue539 .
<Bashing-om> Near done with the wiki - someone proof read -please and advise on how to populate " Meeting Reports"  .. before completing "In This Issue" .
<Bashing-om> guiverc_w: Back. Have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue539 ? Anything now to change ? And what do we do to populate the "Meeting Reports" section ?
<guiverc_w> looking now
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-29
<Bashing-om> WIKI589 is up for acceptance - pending though is the "Press" section to move the BT article ? - Or leave alone as is and remove the Press section from the WIKI.
<guiverc> wiki read thru [Bashing-om is away :(]  on planet two refs to "Ubucon Europe 2019: 2nd" grabbed me as strange, but just co-incidence/the way it is
<guiverc> finished read thru, looks good to me.
<Bashing-om> WIKI589 up for re-review :D note that the BT article moved to the "press" section from the Blogosphere.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I finished my read thru earlier, only thing that grabbed me was to very like articles "Ubucon Europe 2019: 2nd" but that's just co-incidence/the-way-it-is
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I think we did well .. but what are your thoughts on how I did the BT article in the Press section ?
<guiverc> additional coverage should probably be a list " * Title - url", but yeah it adds to emphasis of the piece, or we could "Additional coverage selected by our editors are :-" then list (ie. if you wanted to trim it down)
<guiverc> trim it, meaning have fewer additional coverage articles
<guiverc> i think we've done it too without the "* title -" too before, but I forget how it was formatted (or what it related to & thus where to look..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nope -- You are again most correct ... Just Been a frustrating few days here , and my thought processes are fractured :) Lemme fix additions too :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: wildmanne39  And EoflaOE : How now ? All now acceptable - Is that what we show to the world ?
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, will you will place this link with another one please https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2423402 it mentions more then once porn sites
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Can do :)
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: offending entry replaced :)
<wildmanne39> Thanks Bashing-om, I was dealing with it on the forum to so I am just starting to review the wiki again
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: :D -- Pay attention here to details - I am almost mindless with my focus on other matters - I may have missed some other small things.
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I know that feeling, I hope everything is okay
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Finally gave up on the Well and had community water installed - now the AC is on the frits - and it is hot --- my computer is not in a happy state either :P
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, yea computers do not like heat
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, can we remove this one to https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2423561 it has been closed due to issues with the op
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Yup .. takes a bit to fire all back up again .. but can do :P
<wildmanne39> Thanks Bashing-om, sorry for the extra work
<Bashing-om> All in a day's efforts :D Anything worth doing is worth the doing, right.
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, all looks good to me except that link
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Great ,, and that last change is done.
<wildmanne39> Thanks Bashing-om great work
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Got yer eyes open ? :p
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Are you too happy with 589 ? can I now logg out of the WIKI ?
<guiverc> very happy Bashing-om :)
<guiverc> & thanks for reminding me of the BT.press section
<wildmanne39> Good work guiverc
<Bashing-om> OK - logging out and calling 589 good :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I am behind ZNC so you may see me online everytime.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: However, ^ can not know that your eyes on on the channel :D - except to ping you and see.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. I also can view the last messages that I missed by *buffextras everytime I login.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yup - good thing that - have you looked at what we will push tomorrow ? does it meet your approval ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I will look at the Gdoc and see if it meets the approval.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: We are done with Gdoc --- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue589 is the work now that is in-progress.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Then I will look at this wiki.
<Bashing-om> :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Elegant. In "Ubuntu Europe 2019, 2nd call for volunteers", I noticed that there is a missing comma between "more" and "you." The design met my approval.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Looking and correcting :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK Thanks.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: And done - thanks - we do strive for perfection but can fall short of the goal .. many eyes are a good thing.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: You are welcome
<EoflaOE> When is the issue being released?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: My target time is Monday 20:00 GMT .
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. Can you translate the time so it reflects my timezone? (Asia/Damascus, EEST, +03:00)
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: That would be 11:00 PM your time zone .  your launchpad shows UTC (UTC+0000).
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks for the info. I will update my launchpad so it reflects my timezone.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Uh Huh - working with a group - nice to know the time where you are --- we all have to sleep sometimes :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks. I have updated my launchpad so it reflects my timezone. By the way can I be invited to UWN group on Launchpad?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yeah - when you have time served and we know you will stay with us - krytarik will also take care of that detail.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<EoflaOE> Do I check my mail?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yeah - there will be notifications in your mail for UWB activities - depending also on how active you cenome the ubuntu-list notices can also be received.
<Bashing-om> UWN*
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. I will check my mail.
<Bashing-om> active you become* --- tired now and not paying good attention to what I am doing :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Launchpad link for UWN? Do I join manually?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yeah - that is at your discretion :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: And the link?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Right off hand I do not recall ..lemme go look for a link.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: This one : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-news-team ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: This is a mailing list, but I will join this and the launchpad UWN team for sure. Is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-news the right one?
<EoflaOE> Did I miss a message? the client exited because of oom-killer in Android.
<guiverc> news sort of does some other things too (eg. fridge, releases, eol's), https://launchpad.net/~uwn is ubuntu weekly news team  (I think a subset of ubuntu-news)
<guiverc> EoflaOE, ^
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: No missed messages - as to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-news - think krytarik will have to add you in due time.
<EoflaOE> guiverc: Thanks.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<EoflaOE> Joined both the mailing list and the ~uwn team. However the ~uwn team requires approval first.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om and guiverc ^
<guiverc> ack :)
<EoflaOE> OK
<guiverc> you could join the ubuntu-news team as well; I suspect once you've established yourself (made yourself known thru your work), you'll be accepted into both
<EoflaOE> guiverc: I will consider joining that team.
<EoflaOE> Joined
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Moving right smartly on along :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK, thanks.
<Bashing-om> Well past beddy bye time - I am off :P laters all \o
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Latte Dock 0.9 Brings More Bling to the Plasma Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150765 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.2 "Tina" to Launch This Week, Cinnamon 4.2 Coming to LMDE 3 Soon @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-2-tina-to-launch-this-week-cinnamon-4-2-coming-to-lmde-3-soon-526868.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.6 Enters Development Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-6-enters-development-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-here-s-what-s-new-526869.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Reveals Final Hardware Specs of the Privacy-Focused Librem 5 Linux Phone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-unveils-final-hardware-specs-of-the-privacy-focused-librem-5-linux-phone-526870.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Librem 5 Linux Phone: Final Specs Confirmed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150588 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Issue #2019.07.29 – Kubeflow Releases so far (0.5, 0.4, 0.3) @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/issue-2019-07-29-kubeflow-releases-so-far-0-5-0-4-0-3/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Outs First Linux Kernel Security Update for Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-outs-new-linux-kernel-security-update-for-debian-gnu-linux-9-stretch-526871.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - and will be delayed getting 589 out .. electrical issues with the house.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: It is OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: we see - got to get the power restored as my 1st priority now, "WIP" is pulled :)
<Bashing-om> gone to town .
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks. And the UWN issue 589 is delayed to what time?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Ryan Bethencourt on Growing Sustainable Food, Shark Tank, and Wild Earth @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/07/29/conversations-with-bacon-ryan-bethencourt-wild-earth/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Monitoring at the edge with MicroK8s @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/monitoring-at-the-edge-with-microk8s/
<Bashing-om> Beginning to push 589 at this time .
<Bashing-om> Mailing List is away - posting to the forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post is done - no issues spotted :D
<Bashing-om> doing the re-directs next.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, where we at?
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-589/
<Wild_Man> fridge, Social Media all done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Moving on along - smartly -- I have my end completed :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, here too
<Bashing-om> Fridge checks good :) .. and now we do UWN590 :) - clear now to wipe Gdoc and start all over again ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc : ^^ wipe Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> guess so, sounds like all done (& I've just walked in with my first coffee)
<Bashing-om> huAll good :) .. I have yet to do my complete the coffee intake - working on it :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Anything you want to copy off from the old Gdoc before I wipe ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 589 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-589/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, go ahead and wipe
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc:: wiping Gdoc -- setting to 590 :D
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> UWN team:  - we do UWN590 - off to a roaring start :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Manjaro, snaps and the spirit of collaboration @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/manjaro-snaps-and-the-spirit-of-collaboration/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-30
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue589#Canonical_Design_Team:_The_10_new_rules_of_open_source_infrastructure - so I see you all decided to not just drop this one in the Canonical News section as per usual, but feature it in the Planet section (while of course, I'd think it wasn't actually on the Planet).
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am semi-innocent. However the guidelines: " This section includes articles published by Ubuntu Members on their personal blogs. It can only go up in the sections -> Stephan Fabel is part of Canonical's Product Strategy team and responsible for cloud products, including OpenStack, Kubernetes and MAAS. So did guiverc make the right choice ?
<krytarik> Well, the only question (besides content) that we've got to ask ourselves on including articles in the Planet section is: Is the article on the Planet?
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om guiverc
<guiverc> Thanks to you too Wild_Man, krytarik and Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> krytarik: In that respect: respectfully see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions under the Planet section. Where the planet is to include member's blogs - are we to re-write the guidelines ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Apart from that the sites featured on planet.ubuntu.com aren't only from Ubuntu Members but rather regularly also from Ubuntu flavors and maybe more, the primary precondition for including any articles in the Planet section of the UWN is of course still that they are featured on planet.ubuntu.com in the first place, and not if they are from Ubuntu Members.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: 3rd Batch of Calls Approved @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/3rd-batch-of-calls-approved/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16.4 Desktop Environment Released with 18 Changes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-4-desktop-environment-released-with-18-changes-update-now-526887.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Joining Purism! @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-07-30-joining-purism
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases New Linux Kernel Live Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-new-linux-kernel-live-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-and-16-04-lts-526888.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #141 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-141/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Collabora Brings VR Support to Linux Desktop Environments, Sponsored by Valve @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/collabora-brings-vr-support-to-linux-desktop-environments-sponsored-by-valve-526890.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A shift to the Linux app store experience @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/30/a-shift-to-the-linux-app-store-experience/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Amazon EC2 On-Demand Hibernation for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS now available @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/30/amazon-ec2-on-demand-hibernation-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-now-available/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 589 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-589/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Amazon EC2 On-Demand Hibernation for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-amazon-ec2-on-demand-hibernation-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-526893.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Blender 2.80 is Here – And It Blows the Pants Off Any Release Before It @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150843 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Digital signage platform Xibo launches as a snap @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/31/digital-signage-platform-xibo-launches-as-a-snap/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.1 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux Kernel 5.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-1-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-5-2-526905.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.2 is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150761 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.2 "Tina" Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-2-tina-is-now-available-for-download-526906.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Drawing is a Promising ‘Microsoft Paint’ Alternative for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150884 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-07) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/07/31/free-software-activities-2019-07/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Will Cooke: DNS over HTTPS in a snap @ https://www.whizzy.org/2019/07/dns-over-https-in-a-snap/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Mollamby, Conflicts of Interest vs Privacy @ https://danielpocock.com/mollamby-conflict-of-interest-privacy/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical正式加入百度Apollo生态成为合作伙伴 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/31/apollo-ubuntu-partnership/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Hitting A Blocker @ http://coyote.works//posts/Blocker20190731/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Call for Papers – deadline extended! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/call-for-papers-deadline-extended/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Xfce 4.14 inches closer to release, 3 years after development began @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150916 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Linux 5.0 Kernel (HWE) Security Update for Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-linux-5-0-kernel-hwe-security-update-for-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-526921.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Arch Linux ISO Powered by Linux Kernel 5.2 Is Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-arch-linux-iso-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-2-is-now-available-to-download-526922.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E17 – The Secret of Monkey Island @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/08/01/s12e17-the-secret-of-monkey-island/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 to Launch Its First 4K OLED Linux Laptop on August 8th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-to-launch-its-first-4k-oled-linux-laptop-on-august-8th-526924.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Flight with discounts @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/flight-with-discounts/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.2 "Tina" Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-2-tina-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-526935.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 2 August 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/02/design-and-web-team-summary-2-august-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A shift to the Linux app store experience @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/30/a-shift-to-the-linux-app-store-experience/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 2 August 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/02/design-and-web-team-summary-2-august-2019/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Ubucon EU registrations are open! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/ubucon-eu-registrations-are-open/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-04
<Bashing-om> WIKI590 up for review and acceptance - is this what we want to present to the world ?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: ^^ Ready or not ? Here we go ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Alessio Treglia: Cosmos Hub and Reproducible Builds @ http://en.alessiotreglia.com/articles/cosmos-hub-and-reproducible-builds/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Iain Lane: Canonical’s Desktop Team is hiring @ https://blogs.gnome.org/laney/2019/07/02/canonicals-desktop-team-is-hiring/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Enlightenment 0.24.2 Released with Bug Fixes, Updated Terminal App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/enlightenment-0-24-2-released-with-bug-fixes-updated-terminal-app (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> "He Starts"  (closer look at pinebook pro)  ... will mention in gdoc shortly
 * Bashing-om waits :P
<guiverc> a version/versions suggested change too
<guiverc> I've finished Bashing-om , looks good, two comments made
<Bashing-om> guiverc: noted.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking and fixing :P
<Bashing-om> UWN: 2 additional ^ edits completed.
<guiverc> looks great to me, thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We four and all others are in this together - takes all of us to do this :P
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Want to Improve Firefox Performance on Linux? Turn This Setting On @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/firefox-enable-webrender-linux (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: Backups & Protecting Backups @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/07/26/security-101-backups-protecting-backups.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 79 Is Now Available for Download on Windows, Linux, Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-79-is-now-available-for-download-on-windows-linux-mac-530633.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - logs reflect no additional changes, Time to push 20:00GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next. :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - had to abridge the updates sections. Going the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs completed - Pending is release to the social medias and the cleanup.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will do these real quick then I have to pack life is busy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good that you can focus attention here :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is hard I have so much going on wife is a sleep she has appoints tomorrow and I have to drive my son two hours away in the morning to have surgery then I have to drive to San Antonio tomorrow night
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I can relate - As I too have to run my wife and duaghter across country. We do what we must :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes we do
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-641/
<Bashing-om> Fridge: Wild_Man: looks good and spot check - checks :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 641 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-641/
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Twitter - FaceBook ? Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes all is done
<guiverc> :)
 * guiverc enters room after completing bird feed...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Concurr to wipe Gdoc ? All done ?
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> I dewww eeett :P
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 642 :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at KubeCon Europe Virtual 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/canonical-at-kubecon-europe-virtual-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mozilla Firefox 79 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/firefox-79-download-features (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: What’s Pushing More and More Windows Users to Linux? @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-pushing-more-and-more-windows-users-to-linux-530654.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-06 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/07/28/free-software-activities-for-2020-06/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 641 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-641/ (by wildmanne39)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Make Telegram’s Linux App Use System Window Frame @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/telegram-desktop-system-window-frame (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: While Apple Downplays Physical Kill Switches, Linux Laptops Get More of Them @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/while-apple-downplays-physical-kill-switches-linux-laptops-get-more-of-them-530664.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Mitsubishi Airco @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/07/29/mitsubishi-airco/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Review Slimbook Pro X @ https://costales.github.io/posts/review-slimbook-pro-x/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Mitigating BootHole – ‘There’s a hole in the boot’ – CVE-2020-10713 and related vulnera... @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/mitigating-boothole-theres-a-hole-in-the-boot-cve-2020-10713-and-related-vulnerabilities
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 84 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-84/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Run Mac OS 8 on Linux Because What Else Do You Have to Do Today @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/run-mac-os-8-on-linux-because-what-else-do-you-have-to-do-today-530680.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Run Mac OS 8 on Linux as an Electron App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/mac-os-8-electron-app-download (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 101 – O Carteiro Cantor @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e101/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 101 – O Carteiro Cantor @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e101/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E19 – Three manholes @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/07/31/s13e19-three-manholes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Charmed OSM Release EIGHT available from Canonical @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/charmed-osm-release-eight
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-07 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/07/31/free-software-activities-for-2020-07/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Het repareren van smartphones @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/08/01/het-repareren-van-smartphones/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #159 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2020/07/31/full-circle-magazine-159/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Any ideas of how to best present this Boothole issue in Gdoc ? What I have so far is a rough outline.
<guiverc> I haven't yet looked at gdoc, opened only shortly ago (before I went outside for bird feed); I didn't even think of UWN yesterday sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Skimpy issue this week - Caught up less proof reading and dealing with "Boothole".
<guiverc> esp. after listening to ubuntu podcast, I think boothole is somewhat important..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: In support I have not seen the impact that I expected for the vulnerability fix(es).
<guiverc> I suspect i've seen 2-4 on askubu, but I didn't pay much attention (I'm mainly on older bios boxes)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I too am on old AMD/Bios box - updated and see no problems here either.
<guiverc> yeah I'm for highlighting alex murray's ubuntu.blog post on the matter, even in gen.community.news maybe (ie. at top)
<guiverc> it's not just impacting ubuntu community (impacts all, esp. dual/multi booters), but I think it should be highlighted as much as possible
<guiverc> Bashing-om, ^
<guiverc> you've done a good job in highlighting it in planet so it looks good there in my opinion anyway
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Boothole: What concerns me is that Readhat has revoked the fix, Latest I have seen is that Redhat (Centos) advises not to update systems.
<guiverc> seen lots about rh revoking something, didn't note that it was boothole..  (I'm behind in my news obviously, been concentraing on 20.04.1 qa)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh HUH - reason that Gdoc is so skimpy is that I have tried to follow what happening with Boothole. All I gave done is confuse myself on who and what is affected. There is so much out there.
<guiverc> wanna leave it with me 90 mins or so, I'll finish the summary & bring myself up to speed on the topic, maybe I'll be able to provide more then...  I like what you've done already though!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My headers might be better worded :P
<guiverc> I'll look & comment if I agree
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-02
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yuk - Boothole: According to this: https://blog.vulcan.io/boothole-vulnerability-cve-2020-10713 will be ages before this is all sorted out :(
<guiverc> :|  parts of that article I liked, parts had me wondering though (no mention of issues etc, little new)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, ^
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nothing new to add - just concerned that there is no end in sight for a complete fix.
<guiverc> yeah... can't disagree, and I don't see much of a chance for a sudden source before our weekly deadline (I forget when that is anyway)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I call this night the deadline - as when I get Home tomorrow my 1st chore is getting the WIKI together - Monday Morning ( my time) is final edit deadlines.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 642 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue642 :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Shouldn't the MATE Review article be in the Press section rather than Other Community News?
<krytarik> "Current status in ubuntu" - the latter should be uppercase.
<krytarik> And I'm not seeing any audio or video media in the Slimbook Review article to warrant it to be included in the Audio and Video section - do you?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 1)Lemme look and see where we put the KDE and xfce former articles. 2) Will fix Current, 3) Slimbook is from a podcaster we have featured in the past - But I have no real heartburn to drop it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 1) Console and Xfce were in the past featured in "
<Bashing-om> Other Community News" - Suggest that we leave the MATE article there too, 2) edited to "Current Status in Ubuntu" 3) drop the slimbook podcast ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om:  Well, if you've put reviews of other desktop environments previously into the Other Community News section too, then that was wrong as well but I'll leave this one to you whether or not to move it.  As to the Slimbook review, up to you whether to find a more suitable place for it, but definitely doesn't fit in the podcast section.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You are the man - I move one and delete the other :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ^ Done :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, ack on #642, page opened in window... get to it when I can
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I await your direction :P
<guiverc> :)  at first askubu top 5
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking - Gdoc ?
<guiverc> no, not an issue.. just it's related to the big-this-issue grub changes CVE..
 * guiverc sorry if I got yer worried
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Was thinking you were concerned that ""symbol 'grub_calloc'" was a duplication.
<guiverc> nah, I just liked that it related to the ~big planet one..  (still reading)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh - I forsee that next issue will continue this vulnerability issue. ( I have my pants rolled up to wade in ).
<guiverc> :) LOL
<guiverc> Issue looks great Bashing-om (I've finished my read thru)
<guiverc> Great job too !
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sorta guilty that there was no "Blogoshpere" - I did not run across anything that blew my skirt up :(
<guiverc> Personally I didn't notice in my read thru at all; the big boothole Planet one sort of absorbed blogo
